# Favorite winds for surf fishing?



## allenro (Dec 26, 2005)

What wind conditions are your favorite and why? Say Sandy Hook to IBSP.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

South and west for me. I like having the wind at my back. But hen again, no wind is the best imo.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

West brings in the bait. NW and NE always produce.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

The_Outlaw said:


> West brings in the bait. NW and NE always produce.


and the greenheads!

I say no wind!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

SE for a few days clears the water up down here and makes the pompano bite, therefore it is my favorite.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

NE in the fall/winter, SW in the spring (to warm up the surf).


----------

